# HM's Age of Worms - restart discussion



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok here we are. A little later than I had hoped  but SUN was a bad day for me and now it seems like time is flying by.

I will be restarting AoW's it has gotten a lot of interest from those on the boards and I like these adventures. 

First I wish to mention everyone that has played in the games that have gone on before and give them a chance to jump in.
  @ghostcat   @Shayuri   @renau1g   @Walking Dad   @Padreigh   @GandalfMithrandir   @jkason   @Lughart   @rb780nm   @s@squ@tch   @fireinthedust   @CanadienneBacon   @jackslate45   @TSS   @SJRSamurai   @Axel   @Blood and Honor   @Gondsman 

Whoa  quite a list...

And now for the new people who have shown interest.
  @Disposable Hero   @SelcSilverhand   @Cromm10k   @Fenris 

Let's see who all wishes to join in. Group size will not be a factor for  now I have some ideas running in my head should we get more than 6  players.

For now post your interest and if you have a character here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/295614-age-worms-character-spot.html

Please let me know if you wish to keep that character or not. 

For the anyone new who wishes to join please post your interest and what type of character you are looking to play.

HM


----------



## Fenris (Jun 20, 2012)

Still interested. Playing to my strengths, I don't do magic well . I prefer Barbarians, rangers, fighters and rogues. My preference would run to barbarian or ranger depending on group dynamics, but any of those work well for me.

Barbarian: Big, strong front line guy with an axe.
Ranger: Probably a switch hitter with a greatsword and long bow.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Forgot to add that character gen is at the Character Spot if you want to put something together.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, but I'm currently not interested in another Pathfinder game. But I'm looking forward to play Dorian in your Caves of Chaos game


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 20, 2012)

Still interested in carrying on with Galyne.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 20, 2012)

I am still very much interested in this game as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, Enworld is kind of messed up this morning.

I'd be happy to pick up Aria again.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 20, 2012)

I think I'll go with a human barbarian or an oracle (battle).


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd like to play a Paladin or Inquisitor. I'm not sure about the race. The generation method (25 point buy, Core and APG only) still applys?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome All to the correct thread. 

Cromm10k - Character gene is the same as some of the older already done characters (Aria and Galyne) were made that way.

Easier to just add some newer characters into the mix. And happy character building.

WD- Thanks for letting me know and CoC should be starting soon.

DH brings up the subject of party composition - so far it looks like...

Galyne - half-elf ranger
Aria - human sorceress(undead)

?? Fenris - Barbarian or Ranger
?? Disposable Hero - human barbarian or an oracle (battle)
?? Cromm10k - Paladin or Inquisitor

_____________________________________

Anything we are missing I will use an old PC from the Character Spot as a NPC (So Dorain could be the groups cleric for this game).

The game is so big that people adding and leaving won't be much of a problem.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

Starting from scratch? Shall I level back down to 1?


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 20, 2012)

I can let Fenris take the spot of barbarian, if thats the way he's goin with a ranger already in the party, and instead of having our cleric an NPC I can make one or a halfling bard maybe. The cleric would be buffer/combat oriented and the halfling bard would be archery.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 21, 2012)

I will have to pass.  Work takes up way too much time for me, and with starting grad school in the fall i would rather keep the games low for now.

Which makes me really sad, because Age of Worms sounded awesome.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Starting from scratch? Shall I level back down to 1?




Aria's post is still at 1st lvl so we will start there. Starting the dungeon over - no. Was thinking of a you have returned after a week back to explore the Whispering Cairn with some new friends.



Disposable Hero said:


> I can let Fenris take the spot of barbarian, if thats the way he's goin with a ranger already in the party, and instead of having our cleric an NPC I can make one or a halfling bard maybe. The cleric would be buffer/combat oriented and the halfling bard would be archery.




Having a bard and either a paladin or inquisitor should handle the healing. Why not a halfling bard/cleric of Fharlanghn?



jackslate45 said:


> I will have to pass.  Work takes up way too much time for me, and with starting grad school in the fall i would rather keep the games low for now.
> 
> Which makes me really sad, because Age of Worms sounded awesome.




NP I'll put you down for an alt and pm you when I need a player. Maybe you'll be free then.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 21, 2012)

That's not a bad idea and I thought about it. I think I'll go with it HM. He will start out as a bard and bard will be 70% of his levels but the added bonuses from the cleric domains would be a plus, he would still be an archer. For domains I was thinking Travel, becuase it would go well with a halfling's wonderlust, and Luck, because who's lukier than a halfling? 

The cleric levels won't come in until around level 3 I think since level 4 is a 'dead' level for bard and I wouldn't receive anything from it.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 21, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> I can let Fenris take the spot of barbarian, if thats the way he's goin with a ranger already in the party, and instead of having our cleric an NPC I can make one or a halfling bard maybe. The cleric would be buffer/combat oriented and the halfling bard would be archery.




Thank you DH. I am still leaning barbarian, though looking at a rogue, but don't want to step on hairy bard toes  Most likely a barbarian though. Trying to look at archetypes and rage powers and what not.

HM, even though this is Pathfinder it isn't Golarian right? Is there a world or should I be just generic in backstory and what not. And do you want every one to start in a particular area? Just trying to flesh out a concept in my mind.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 22, 2012)

Fenris said:


> Thank you DH. I am still leaning barbarian, though looking at a rogue, but don't want to step on hairy bard toes  Most likely a barbarian though. Trying to look at archetypes and rage powers and what not.
> 
> HM, even though this is Pathfinder it isn't Golarian right? Is there a world or should I be just generic in backstory and what not. And do you want every one to start in a particular area? Just trying to flesh out a concept in my mind.




Not a problem man and its set in Greyhawk.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2012)

We have five players and it looks like no other takers so the party looks to be...

Galyne - half-elf ranger (didn't he have the trapper archtype -I'm not sure.)
Aria - human sorceress(undead)
 (Unnamed-Fenris) - human barbarian
(Unnamed-Disposable Hero) - halfling bard(soon to add in cleric)
Torgak - half-orc paladin of St. Cuthbert

I'll be character checking the next two days and start the IC for everyone between TUE night/WED day.

Question out of the characters left in the RG do you think I should play one as an NPC for this adventure. The NPC can come and go as needed. Or do you think the five man group is enough.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes. I changed Gaylne to be a Trapper Ranger as the original party didn't have a rogue. As the party still doesn't have a rogue, I guess I'd better keep the Archetype.

In fact looking in the RG, it looks like Gaylne assumed _Trapper_ as part of the Level 2 update. Which has not been working into the Character Sheet.

So. where do you want me to go from here?

a. Keep original Level 1 Ranger.
b. Roll in Level 2 changes for a Level 2 Ranger (Trapper)
c. Rework original Character as a Level 1 Ranger (Trapper)
d. Leave Level 1 character as-is and wait until he makes Level 2 to take the Archetype.

Your choice HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll get in there and finish him up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 25, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Question out of the characters left in the RG do you think I should play one as an NPC for this adventure. The NPC can come and go as needed. Or do you think the five man group is enough.
> 
> HM




Five should be enough, IMHO.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 25, 2012)

I would like to join in if there is an opening.  I've always wanted to play Age of Worms.  If not, I'd like to standby as an alt.  

I would be fine with taking over an abandoned character or creating a new one.  Since you are meat shield heavy, I could play a rogue or cleric as needed, or a beguiler in order to be half spell slinger and half rogue.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I would like to join in if there is an opening.  I've always wanted to play Age of Worms.  If not, I'd like to standby as an alt.
> 
> I would be fine with taking over an abandoned character or creating a new one.  Since you are meat shield heavy, I could play a rogue or cleric as needed, or a beguiler in order to be half spell slinger and half rogue.




Yeah!!!! Hi DT!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

I think DT getting in on the game would be great. At the moment we have no dedicated cleric or arcanist. I'm still wanting a bard but maybe I'll go outside my normal and create a wizard or sorc. I've played DnD for nearly 15 years now and never played either of the two classes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> I think DT getting in on the game would be great. At the moment we have no dedicated cleric or arcanist. I'm still wanting a bard but maybe I'll go outside my normal and create a wizard or sorc. I've played DnD for nearly 15 years now and never played either of the two classes.




DH, I'm more than happy to play a cleric or archivist in order to handle the healing spells, and Aria is playing a sorceress, according to HM's last list.  So if you want to stick with a bard or beguiler, I think it could work out.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

DOH! I forgot. I'll go with my original idea than.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2012)

Aria is indeed a sorceress. Interestingly, she has some background ties to bards, though tenuous. 

Do beguilers exist in Pathfinder?


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

I've never seen a beguiler class...but do you mean simply someone that enchants or tricks others?

@Shayuri - Also I know you play one in an Eberron based game...I 'explore' alot of threads.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a sorceress in an Eberron game, not a Beguiler.

There IS a Beguiler in it though...modified to Pathfinder rules via agreement with the GM...

I wasn't sure if there'd been any kind of 'official' conversion released though.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome DT - a 6th might just be what the group needs to help survive the trails ahead.

As to beguiler found these over at the paizo boards (edited after reading others posts)

[sblock=Beguiler Class]
Beguiler

Alignment: Any
Hit Die: d8
Base Attack bonus: average
Fortitude: weak
Reflex: good
Will: good
Class skills:
The beguiler’s class skills are Acrobatics (Dex), Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (all) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Perception (Wis), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Stealth (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
Skill Ranks per Level: 6 + Int modifier.

Class Features:
All of the following are class features of the beguiler.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A beguiler is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, short sword, hand crossbow, and short bow. Beguilers are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A beguiler can cast beguiler spells while wearing light armor and use a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a beguiler wearing medium or heavy armor incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass beguiler still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.

Spells: A beguiler casts arcane spells, which are drawn from the beguiler spell list. When a beguiler gains access to a new level of spell, he automatically knows all the spells for that level on the beguiler’s spell list. A beguiler can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. A beguiler also has the option to add new spell to his existing spell list through the advanced learning class feature as he increase in level.
To cast a spell, a beguiler must have a Intelligence score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a beguiler’s spell is 10 + the spell level +the beguiler’s Intelligence modifier.
Like other spellcasters, a beguiler can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on the following table. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Intelligence score.

Trapfinding: A beguiler adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A beguiler can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.

Cloaked Casting (Ex): Starting at 2nd level, a beguiler’s spell become more effective when cast against an unwary foe. The beguiler gain a +1 bonus to the spell’s save DC when you cast a spell that targets any foe who would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not).
At 8th level, the beguiler gain a +2 bonus on rolls made to overcome the spell resistance of any affected target.
At 14th level, the bonus to the beguiler spell’s save DC increase to +2.
At 20th level, the beguiler become able to overcome the spell resistance of any affected target.

Surprised Casting (Ex): Starting at 2nd level, when the beguiler successfully use the Bluff skill to feint in combat, the beguiler target is denied its Dexterity bonus (if he has one) to AC for the next melee attack the beguiler makes against it or the next spell the beguiler cast. The beguiler must remain in melee with the target and the attack or the spell be cast on or before the beguiler next turn. The target is not consider flat-footed and therefore can make attacks of opportunity against the beguiler if he don’t cast defensively.
At 6th level, the beguiler may feint in combat as a move action instead of a standard action. If the beguiler has the Improved Feint feat, he may now feint in combat as a swift action.

Advanced Learning (Ex): At 3rd level, the beguiler can add a new spell to his list, representing the result of personal study and experimentation. The spell must be from the Sorcerer/Wizard spell of the enchantment or illusion school and of a level no higher than a level he can already knows. Once a spell is selected, it is forever added to the beguiler spell list and can be cast like any other spell on his list.
A beguiler adds any other new spell at 7th, 11th, 15th and 19th level.

Silent Spell: At 5th level, the beguiler gains Silent Spell as a bonus feat.

Still Spell: At 10th level, the beguiler gains Still Spell as a bonus feat.

Spell list:
0 level: Dancing lights, Daze, Detect magic, Ghost sounds, Message, Open/close, Prestidigitation, Read magic
1st level: Charm person, Color spray, Comprehend languages, Detect secret door, Disguise self, Expeditious retreat, Hypnotism, Identify, Mage armor, Magic weapon, Obscuring mist, Silent image, Sleep, Ventriloquism
2nd level: Alter self, Blur, Daze monster, Detect thought, Fog cloud, Glitterdust, Hypnotic pattern, Invisibility, Knock, Minor image, Mirror image, Misdirection, Scare, See invisibility, Silence, Spider climb, Touch of idiocy
3rd level: Arcane sight, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Deep slumber, Dispel magic, Displacement, Glibness, Greater magic weapon, Haste, Hold person, Invisibility sphere, Major image, Nondetection, Slow, Suggestion, Tongues, Zone of Silence
4th level: Charm monster, Confusion, Crushing despair, Detect scrying, Greater invisibility, Locate creature, Rainbow pattern, Shout, Solid fog
5th level: Break enchantment, Dominate person, Feeblemind, Hold monster, Mind fog, Nightmare, Seeming, Sending, Telepathic bond
6th level: Greater dispel magic, Legend lore, Mass suggestion, Mislead, Repulsion, Shadow walk, True seeing, Veil
7th level: Ethereal jaunt, Greater arcane sight, Mage’s sword, Mass hold person, Mass invisibility, Phase door, Power word blind, Project image, Simulacrum, Spell turning, Vision
8th level: Binding, Demand, Discern location, Greater shout, Mind blank, Moment of prescience, Power word stun, Scintillating pattern, Screen
9th level: Dominate monster, Etherealness, Foresight, Mass hold monster, Power word kill, Time stop, Weird [/sblock]
[sblock=Beguiler as a sorcerer bloodline]
Beguiler Bloodline: You are a born manipulator. Subtlety is in your blood, whether inborn or from a past infusion of blood from a race of manipulators such as devils, doppelgangers, or even mind flayers. 

Class Skills: See below.

Bonus Spells: charm person (3rd), hypnotic pattern (5th), glibness (7th), zone of silence (9th), dominate person (11th), mass suggestion (13th), project image (15th), mind blank (17th), dominate monster (19th).

Bonus Feats: Arcane Armor Training, Armor Proficiency (light), Improved Feint, Lightning Reflexes, Silent Spell, Skill Focus (Bluff), Still Spell, Uncanny Feint.

Bloodline Arcana: Your training focuses on subtlety over flash. Remove all spells from the schools of Evocation and Necromancy from your list of class spells.

Bloodline Powers: You use deception, misunderstanding, and secrets as skillfully as a soldier employs weapons of war.

Skilled (Ex): You gain 6 skill ranks per class level, rather than only 2. Also, add the following to your list of class skills (these supercede the single class skill normally granted by a sorcerer bloodline): Acrobatics, Diplomacy, Disable Device, Perception, Perform (acting), Sleight of Hand, Stealth.

Cloaked Casting (Ex): At 3rd level, your spells are more effective against unwary foes. The save DC (if any) for your sorcerer spells improves by +1 if you cast at a foe who would otherwise be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC against your attacks. At 14th level, this bonus increases to +2.

Surprise Casting (Ex): If you have the Improved Feint feat, at 9th level you gain Greater Feint as a bonus feat. You can also feint with spells as well as weapons. After a successful feint, your subject is denied a Dexterity bonus against any spell you cast as well as any melee attack you make. To get the benefit, you must remain in melee with your foe, and you must make a melee attack or cast a spell on or before your next turn after the feint.

Cloaked Penetration (Ex): Starting at 15th level, your sorcerer spells automatically penetrate the spell resistance of any creature that would normally be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC against your attacks.

Master of Deception (Su): At 20th level, you are always treated as if you had glibness and discern lies spells active; these effects cannot be dispelled. Additionally, you gain the ability to use disguise self at will as a spell-like ability.[/sblock]

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, my mistake. Been awhile since I went to that particular thread.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2012)

If we are starting at level 1, I may opt to take over the cleric called Zeke, a human cleric of Pelor with Sun and Good domains.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

No problem please quote  (and then get rid of the quotes) him in the RG. 

Anything you wish to change please go ahead and make a list of it here.

Still working on characters and my OP for this. Will hopefully get an IC up so you all may get into character a bit.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> Yes. I changed Gaylne to be a Trapper Ranger as the original party didn't have a rogue. As the party still doesn't have a rogue, I guess I'd better keep the Archetype.
> 
> In fact looking in the RG, it looks like Gaylne assumed _Trapper_ as part of the Level 2 update. Which has not been working into the Character Sheet.
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]. Did you miss this?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes and no, 

I have a listof things I need to update - just sometimes a little RP gets in the way.

I think when we made the character Ultimate Magic wasn't out yet. And since the group needed a rogue we were going to add the archtype in.

Go ahead and add it at level 1 ("c" I believe) as all that does to change the character is adding in the trapfinding ability (very useful).

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2012)

I grabbed Zeke and put him in the Rogue's Gallery.  The only thing I changed was his prepared spells.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

No problem and again welcome aboard.

Busy day for me on the boards I hope to have an IC up and everyone RPing discussing some dungeon-delving tonight/tomorrow. 

I will go over characters as we RP.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 27, 2012)

Quick thing about my character I'm making a last minute change to elf and since we have a full time cleric I'm dropping cleric. Sorry if that throws a monkey wrench into anyones plans. I'll get his stats posted tomorrow sometime in the morning we I get off work.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 28, 2012)

Galyne - half-elf ranger (trapper archtype)
Aria - human sorceress(undead)
Haakon - human barbarian
(Unnamed-Disposable Hero) - elf bard
Torgak - half-orc paladin of St. Cuthbert
Zeke- human cleric of Pelor

Looks like a pretty good group. All the major roles covered. I think we will rock.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 28, 2012)

@Fenris - I have the PERFECT name for your barbarian! What do you think about Rawr Impissed?

Hehe...sorry in a goofy mood right now...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2012)

As long as we're kibbutzing on names, for an elf bard I propose:

Laidee Ghaga


----------



## Fenris (Jun 28, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> @Fenris - I have the PERFECT name for your barbarian! What do you think about Rawr Impissed?
> 
> Hehe...sorry in a goofy mood right now...




 That's a good one, i will give it some thought. It reminds me of Kate Dennings in Thor though calling Thor's hammer "meow meow"


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 28, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> As long as we're kibbutzing on names, for an elf bard I propose:
> 
> Laidee Ghaga




But with all the glitter my Stealth checks would suffer greatly...on the other hand all we would need is a tiny light source and I could light up a room...RahhRahhRahh AheAheAhh or however you want to put it.

Also my bard is almost done. So I should have him posted tomorrow morning after work.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 28, 2012)

Should I change my cleric's religion from Pelor to St. Cuthbert since that is the deity of our paladin?


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 28, 2012)

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]: Up to you, but I think Pelor and St. Cuthbert should get along quite well. One is more on the good side of things and the other more on the law side. Both smite evil full of verve. 

BTW: The short discription of St. Cuthbert in the 3.X PHB is very strong on the lawful aspect, the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer has Ol' Cuthbert as a LN deity with LG tendencies, IIRC.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

IC is up and ready for all of you and a little RP. 

When ready I will put you all once more at the doorway to the Whispering Cairn.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/325734-hms-age-worms-ic.html

HM


----------



## Axel (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry guys, I must've missed the summons to this thread.  No time for another character though...  Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Update tonight - 

So need Aria and Haakon to post actions, if you have a minute, thanks.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2012)

Gleep, will do!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2012)

On the road, but will get something up!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey everyone...

For something like this I will need a listed plan. Who is in the front row (what weapons in hand), and who has the alchemist fire and where they are in conjunction to the "shield wall".

Plan it out here and will implement it in the IC.

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2012)

Zeke reporting for shield wall duty, sir!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2012)

Aria will have a flask of alchemist's fire. She will be behind the shield wall.

She'll wait for whoever has the lantern oil to throw it first...then throw the alchemist's fire into the middle of the oil puddle...hoping to make a longer lasting, larger fire in addition to the alchemy.

After that she'll switch to single target attacks from cantrip, magic missile or crossbow on larger beetles.


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm on a vacation till September the 16th, so my posts will be a bit infrequent. Typing on a smartphone is not fun - there will be no fancy colors or other "special efects" in my posts. 

On topic: Torgak volounteers for a shield wall spot even without a shield, his trusty flail in hands.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 14, 2012)

Haven't read the whole thread, but is there the possibility that this game might still have space for one more? I would like to get involved as a player in a pbp game and this looks interesting to me.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2012)

Actually we lost a few bringing us down to 4 but this being a tough AP I would like the group to be at 5 (with maybe one DM-NPC for backup)

SInce we are in a dungeon (and combat) for the moment would you mind taking over one of the "lost boys" and then we can introduce your character after a bit.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 14, 2012)

I would be happy to take over one of the lost characters. Which one would you like me to run? Or what are my optione? Since this is a relatively new game I might just be able to take an existing character and make a few minor modifications.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2012)

Well it looks like  @Fenris  has made it back to the boards to take over the human barbarian with great weapon.

So it looks like we only need a player for the elven bard with a bow.

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Alterius Bowsinger]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Game Info]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Race:* Elf[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Class:* Bard[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Level:* 1[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Alignment:* Neutral Good[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Languages:* Common and Elven[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Deity:* Corellon Larethian[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Abilities][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*STR:* 14 (5 PB)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*DEX:* 17 (7 PB, +2 Racial)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*CON:* 12 (5 PB, -2 Racial)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*INT:* 12 (+2 Racial)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*WIS:* 11 (1 PB)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*CHA:* 15 (7 PB)[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Combat][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*HP:* 10 = [1d8=8] + 1 (CON) + 1 (Bard)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*AC:* 15 = 10 + 2 (Leather) + 3 (DEX)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*AC Touch:* 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*AC Flatfooted:* 12 = 10 + 2 (Leather)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*INIT:* +5 = +3 (DEX) + 2 (Warrior of Old)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*BAB:* +0 = +0 (Bard)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*CMB:* +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*CMD:* 15 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Fort:* +1 = +0 (Bard) + 1 (CON)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Reflex:* +5 = +2 (Bard) + 3 (DEX)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Will:* +2 = +2 (Bard) + 0 (WILL)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Speed:* 30'[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Damage Reduction:* None[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Spell Resistance:* None[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Spell Failure:* N/A[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Weapon Stats][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Dagger(melee):* +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+2(S or P), CRIT 19-20x2, Special: none[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Shortbow (ranged):* +3 = + 0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT 20x3, Range: 60',[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ammunition: 40 arrows, Special: Point Blank Shot +1[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Racial Traits][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Racial Bonuses:* +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, -2 Constitution[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Low-Light Vision:* Elves can twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Elven Immunities:* Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Elven Magic:*  Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome  spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on  Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Keen Senses:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Weapon Familiarity:*  Elves are proficient with longbows, longswords, rapiers, and shortbows,  and treat any weapon with the word 'elven' in its name as a martial  weapon.[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Class Features][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:*  A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword,  rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient  with light armor and shield (except tower shields). A bard can cast  spells while wearing light armor and use a shield without incurring the  normal arcane spell failure chance.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Spells:* A bard  casts arcane spells and can cast those spells without preparation. To  learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at  least 10 + the spell level. The DC for a saving throw against a bard's  spell is 10 + spell level + the bard's Charisma modifier.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Bardic Knowledge (Ex):* A bard adds half his class level to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Bardic Performance: *A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Starting a bardic  performance is a standad action, but can be maintained each round as a  free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another  requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one  as a standard action. A bardic performance cannot be interrupted, but it  ends immediately if the bard is killed, paralyzed, stunned, knocked  unconscious, or otherwise prevented from taking a free action to  maintain it each round. A abrd cannot have more than one bardic  performance active at one time.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Cantrips:* Bards  learn a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells. These spells are cast  like any other spell, but they do not consume any slots and may be used  again.[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Feats & Traits][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Feats:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*1st lvl-* *Point Blank Shot:* +1 on ranged attacks within 30'.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Traits:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*A)* *Warrior of Old (Racial):* +2 on initiative checks.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*B)* *Highlander(Regional):* +1 on Stealth skill checks and a +2 in hilly or rocky areas.[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Skills][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Skill Ranks:* 7 = [6 (Bard) + 1 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 0 (Favored Class)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Max Ranks:* 1 [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*ACP:* -0[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Skills:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]* = class skill[/FONT]

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+3  = Acrobatics*            +3   +0  +0  +0  -0 DEX
+1  = Appraise*              +1   +0  +0  +0     INT
+2  = Bluff*                 +2   +0  +0  +0     CHA
+2  = Climb*                 +2   +0  +0  +0  -0 STR
+1  = Craft:_____*           +1   +0  +0  +0     INT
+2  = Diplomacy*             +2   +0  +0  +0     CHA
+2  = Disguise*              +2   +0  +0  +0     CHA
+3  = Escape Artist*         +3   +0  +0  +0  -0 DEX
+3  = Fly*                   +3   +0  +0  +0  -0 DEX
+0  = Heal*                  +0   +0  +0  +0     WIS
+2  = Intimidate*            +2   +0  +0  +0     CHA
+6  = Know:Arcana*           +1   +1  +3  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Dungeoneering*    +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Engineering*      +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Geography*        +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+6  = Know:History*          +1   +1  +3  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Local*            +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Nature*           +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Nobility*         +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Planes*           +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+2  = Know:Religion*         +1   +0  +0  +1     INT
+1  = Linguistics*           +1   +0  +0  +0     INT
+6  = Perception*            +0   +1  +3  +2<    WIS
+6  = Perform: Oratory*      +2   +1  +3  +0     CHA
+6  = Perform: Dance*        +2   +1  +3  +0     CHA
+0  = Profession:_____*      +0   +0  +0  +0     WIS
+3  = Ride*                  +3   +0  +0  +0  -0 DEX
+0  = Sense Motive*          +0   +0  +0  +0     WIS
+3  = Sleight of Hand*       +3   +0  +0  +0  -0 DEX
+5  = Spellcraft*            +1   +1  +3  +2>    INT
+8  = Stealth*               +3   +1  +3  +1^ -0 DEX
+0  = Survival*              +0   +0  +0  +0     WIS
+2  = Swim*                  +2   +0  +0  +0  -0 STR
+2  = Use Magic Device*      +2   +0  +0  +0     CHA
[FONT=Verdana]< = Keen Senses[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]> = Elven Magic[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]^ = Highlander - +2 in rocky or hilly areas[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Spellcasting][/FONT]

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New][B]0 Level[/B]             [B]1st Level 1/per day[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]* Detect Magic      * Grease[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]* Light             * Sleep[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]* Prestidigitation  * Silent Image[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]* Read Magic[/FONT][/SIZE]
```
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Equipment][/FONT]

```
[B]Equipment                  Cost        Weight[/B]
Leather Armor           10     gp     15   lbs.
Shortbow                30     gp      2   lbs.
-Ammunition              2     gp      6   lbs.
Dagger                   2     gp      1   lbs.
Backpack                 2     gp      2   lbs.
-Bedroll                  .5   gp      5   lbs.
-Waterskin               1     gp      4   lbs.
-Rations (3/3)           1.5   gp      3   lbs.
-Rope, hemp (50')        1     gp     10   lbs.
Spell Component Pouch    5     gp      2   lbs.
Belt Pouch               1     gp       .5 lbs.
-Flint and Steel         1     gp      -   lbs.
-Flasks (3/empty)          .09 gp
                 Totals: 56.09 gp     50.5 lbs.
```
[FONT=Courier New, monospace][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Treasure: 3 gp,9 sp,1 cp Gems:*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Carrying Capacity:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Light:* 58 or less[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Medium:* 59 - 116[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Heavy:* 117 - 175[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Details][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Size:* Medium[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Gender:* Male[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Age:* 124[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Height:* 5'11”[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Weight:* 187[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Hair Color:* Blonde[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Eye Color:* Blue[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Skin Color:* Lightly Tanned[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Appearance:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Demeanor:* [/sblock] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Background]... [/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][sblock=Level Ups][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Level 2*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Class:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*BAB:* +0 to +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Fort:* +0 to +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Ref:* +0 to +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Will:* +0 to +0[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Feat:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Class Features:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*HP:* +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Skill Ranks:* +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Skills:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Favored Class Bonus:* [/sblock] [/sblock][/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT][/FONT]

When we get out of the dungeon the group has a sort of "headquarters"  where people come and go all the time. We could introduce a new  character (and he'll probably be lvl2) then if you wish.

HM


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm back from the hinterlands of Turkey and Torgak is again ready for action!


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd be happy to take over the bard. Give me a few days to catch up on the IC thread and I will join in soon.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2012)

Since this is a Greyhawk game I was thinking of something with ties to the setting and since Alterius is a bard I immediately started thinking about the Fochlucan Lyrist. If you don't mind, I'd like to make a couple modifications to the character to better equip him for this role. I think I will switch his favored class to druid and plan to take Brd2/Drd6/Rog2 before beginning advancement as a Fochlucan Lyrist. This class would be pretty easy to adapt to Pathfinder. I would probably keep most of his stats the same otherwise. I may want to swap his feat for something else. I am not sure I want him to focus on archery. But I will look at the Pf feats a little more carefully and decide about that.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2012)

If DH comes back and wants to resume playing Alterius, I will come up with another character. In the meantime, I will work on tweaking the character to my specifications.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2012)

On my phone so this won't be pretty.

That PrC is ok by me and we can Pathfinder it up a bit later.

Do you want to switch the character to a half-elf? Then you get two favored classes.

Soon as I get home and some sleep will advance the thread.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 19, 2012)

I was actually thinking a half elf would be a good fit for the character but wasn't sure whether that would be okay. I will get cracking and give you what I come up with later this week. I am more familiar with 3.5 than Pf but can you select a prestige class as your favored class?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope selecting a PrC as a favored is not allowed. I know I've tried it too. 

Any questions you have on PF let me know. Also try the Pathfinder SRD it has a lot of feats/traits/class & racial features listed.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I am aware of the Pf SRD. I just haven't been keeping up with the game much so it is a lot to digest. My PNP group tried it for a while when it came out and decided we preferred 3.5. I think for right now, I will just play Alterius as he is, but change his favored class to Druid. He would lose 1 hp from what I can tell. Would that be okay?

Also, is the Fochlucan Lyrist acceptable as a long-term option?

Oh, and one other thing, I will be changing his deity to Beory.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 21, 2012)

Okay, so I decided to make more than a few changes. I altered his Ability Scores to reflect his intention to become a druid (needed a higher Wisdom score). I also swapped out his traits for those I felt fit more in line with the intended direction of the character. I moved some skills around to reflect this as well. I dropped some equipment and picked up a lute to reflect his lowered carrying capacity since I lowered his Strength. Finally I added a background and some more details that were missing. I altered his spells a bit. For some reason he had three 1st level spells, but I am pretty sure bards are only supposed to get two. In Pf, do you get bonus spells known as a spontaneous caster if you have a high related Ability Score? Maybe that was it. Hope these changes are okay.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/295614-age-worms-character-spot-5.html#post6018872


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 21, 2012)

airwalkrr said:


> Yeah, I am aware of the Pf SRD. I just haven't been keeping up with the game much so it is a lot to digest. My PNP group tried it for a while when it came out and decided we preferred 3.5. I think for right now, I will just play Alterius as he is, but change his favored class to Druid. He would lose 1 hp from what I can tell. Would that be okay?




All the changes you have made are minor so I have no problem with them.



> Also, is the Fochlucan Lyrist acceptable as a long-term option?
> 
> Oh, and one other thing, I will be changing his deity to Beory.



Again I see no problem. I will have to add in a college, some NPCs, and a bandore somewhere in the AP but those are fun things to do. 




airwalkrr said:


> I altered his spells a bit. For some reason he had three 1st level spells, but I am pretty sure bards are only supposed to get two. In Pf, do you get bonus spells known as a spontaneous caster if you have a high related Ability Score? Maybe that was it. Hope these changes are okay.




I think DH had the Expanded Arcana feat but then switched it out. Guess he forgot to take away the bonus spell.

Alterius looks ready to go and I see you posted in the IC. I'll go and update your findings.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking at the group and if I need to keep playing an NPC.

- half-orc paladin
- human cleric
- elf bard
- half-elf ranger(trapper)
- human sorceress(undead)

I think the group looks good and all bases are covered. Does anyone see anything I don't?

HM


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks good, I don't think we need an DMPC with a five player group.

Torgak Level 2 is up, with maxed HP.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2012)

My gut reaction is that we may be a little melee light, depending on how the ranger and bard fight, but a half-orc paladin should be tough as nails, and between a bard, cleric and paladin we'll have plenty of healing, so yeah...I think it looks good.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, Zeke and Torgak will take the frontline positions. If Zeke guns for heavy armor prof. we should be ok regarding durability in melee ...


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Gaylne went a bit t's up during the reboot. Basically, he spent an extra 30gp of the "old" money and didn't account for the fact he now has a _Medium Load_

I have looked over the last level up and its basically OK. Although I will may put 2 skill points in _Disable Device_ and not _Knowledge (nature)_ i will try to get the changes up in the next day or so.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd like to do some shopping to replace the used _Alchemist's Fire_ but Galyne is skint.  Did we find any treasure apart from the magic sword?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2012)

Loot is here...  RG

Seems you have some loose coins and the ring found in this area.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2012)

Going over character lvl ups - before we get back to the dungeon is the group heading back to the guild then bed and then a little shopping before returning in the morning?

I am thinking of a little dream(nightmare) scene for a few of you to help with motivation/plot development just need to know when everyone is ready.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 15, 2012)

Added Level 2 updates to Character Sheet. Please note these are slightly different from the original update (pre re-boot) in that:

1 - Full HP at level 2

2- Additional Rank in Disable Device (total 2) instead of 1 rank in Handle Animals.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2012)

We get full HP at level 2?

Or did you just roll lucky?


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 15, 2012)

HM said full HP in the IC thread, IIRC.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2012)

airwalkr I don't think you need to have three classes to get your PrC.

Let's Pathfinder-rize this a bit. We can start with this...

To qualify to become a Fochlucan lyrist, a character must fulfill all the following criteria.

*Skills:* Diplomacy 5 ranks, Survival 5 ranks, Knowledge Nature 6 ranks, Perform(string) 6 ranks, Spellcraft 6 ranks

*Alignment:* Neutral good, neutral, chaotic neutral, or neutral evil.

*Spells: *Ability to cast 1st-level arcane and divine spells.

This will make it so you could have bard/ranger combos or even a sorcerer/druid. I don't like that it is making the PrC come from only one combo of classes.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh I forgot to show you the reason for the HP upgrade, meet...
*Brazzemal the Burning*​ 






A mean CR 23 (500 + HP) red dragon that is only one dragon in the dungeon you encounter him and he is not part of the last adventure. Crazy I know there is more trouble after him if you can believe it.

To your characters - Happy Dreams 

HM​


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2012)

I am actually perfectly happy with the Fochlucan Lyrist the way it is. The idea behind it is a classic version of the original D&D bard, who was a fighter/thief/druid/bard. They were ultimate utilitarians and I love the background concept. So if it is all the same to you, I'd like to keep the concept the way it is. I wouldn't have picked the class otherwise. Now, if you think that it just isn't going to work because you feel it will be underpowered, I would rather stick with a simple druid. But I'll be advancing bardic music and bardic spellcasting while advancing druid spellcasting. I think it will work out well in the end.

Edit: I am perfectly happy with lowering the requirements to get into the class so I can start taking levels at 7th instead of 11th though.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2012)

I wish to keep all the fluff don't get me wrong.

I just wish to make it not so you can only be this class and that class to get in. There should be a chance for a few odd ball characters to get into the college.

Yeah I saw that you needed to be a very high level - which is what the old AD&D bard was like, but hard to get to lvl 10 in the PrC if you can't take your first lvl till character lvl 12

I have my PHB 1e here will look over it some more but for now will keep the same skill set and requirements but look into getting the ransk down to something manageable. 

HM


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 20, 2012)

Torgak is having dreams of Brazzemal, dragon's fire ... and smite evil ...


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't access the main playing the game forum and the ic-thread. Anyone else with the same problem or is it "me"?


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 23, 2012)

I can access it OK, so it may just be you. Try clearing your browser's cache.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

Read the header on the top of the homepage.  ENWorld was hacked.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2012)

Hmm, I can't seem to find where the ring is identified in the thread. I must be blind...what is it again?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

Ring is not magical but could be sold for some alchemist fires if the group wants.

Still going over level ups, I'm trying to update everything while the site is up.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 29, 2012)

It's been hectic for me and finals are coming up so my posting will be sporadic for the next two weeks. Just wanted to give everyone a heads-up.

Also, HM, bear in mind the PrC is designed with 3.5 rules in mind. So the skill ranks only need to be lowered by 3 to be compatible with Pf. I that is done, I can take my first level at level 11 meaning I'd be able to get all 10 levels by level 20 (which is honestly how I feel they should have done prestige classes in the first place, but just MHO). Now if you want to change the pre-reqs for other reasons that's fine. But I do not feel it is necessary.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

Will change the pre req so you can get the PrC around lvl 7 or 8 - a long way offf so time to compromise.

Also treasure update - 

stashed gear:
2 flasks Acid
2 flasks Alchemist's fire - *used*
 10 flasks of oil 
hooded lantern
2 flint and steel
8 torches
2 hemp ropes 50'
rations 10 days
climber's kit         

Statue room:
silver ring = 60gp

Hive room:
potions: cure light wounds (d8+1) x3
20sp
10gp
_pearl of power_ (lvl 1)

drowned body
short sword - magical +1

please divide here - especially the potions - and let me know how many alchemist fire's you buy.

Update (meaning back to the Cairn) TUE latest

HM


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 17, 2012)

Torgak took one of the CLW potions back when the group found them.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 21, 2012)

Is it me - again - or did the dice roller vanish?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2012)

It's not you. Dice roller has gone byebye thanks to the hackattack.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 23, 2012)

So we are back to HM rolling dice for us or switching to invisblecastle.com or something similar?


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 25, 2012)

Finally the holiday is over (I know a few hours left but for me they are done). 

You can roll or if you wish just give me the modifiers and I will - Use Invisible Castle and label the campaign AoW 

Going to update everything tonight.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 14, 2013)

So... what is the status of this game?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2013)

Holy Man hasn't been on Enworld since 12/25

So...pending his return, probably best to consider it and all his games on hold.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 16, 2013)

Perhaps he is on holiday. If so that's quite a holiday! I have seen postings in his other games though and never saw him post about being AFK for a while, so I figured I'd ask here. Good idea on checking his last log in. I suppose I'll just wait for him to get back.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, let's wait, I don't want to let this game die.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 7, 2013)

Any news from HM?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2013)

Not a peep as far as I've seen.


----------

